# Unrealmuscle.com gone?



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

Temporary or permanent? Is this old news?

They saved the *2009 Tampa Pro Show*...

"Thanks to our friends at *Unrealmuscle.com* who donated over  $10,000."
Sioux of Siouxcountry.com

"I cannot  speak highly enough of the positive impact that siouxcountry.com and *unrealmuscle.com*  have placed on our entire sport and not just for the love of female  bodybuilding but the love of our organization(s). This will set a new  precedence of enthusiasm and pride that will hopefully be contagious for  all of our IFBB shows, the platform for our champion athletes."
Tim Gardner

From *The Official Blog Of IFBB Pro Isabelle Turell: Tampa Pro Show Makes a Comeback for 2009*

But did they need their own saving? I was looking through my mile-long list of bookmarks and saw _this _image when I tried to visit their site: 





*

Account Suspended*


----------



## cheappinz (May 9, 2010)

I wonder why.  I never went to that site.  Did they sell things also?


----------



## Curt James (May 9, 2010)

^I honestly don't know. Visited after I read the article about their contributing that money to rescue the Tampa women's event, but never registered. 

Gotta give them credit for putting their money to good use in supporting women's bodybuilding.


----------



## cheappinz (May 19, 2010)

that would be a crappy thing if the govt shut down a philanthropist site.  wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 30, 2010)

^Missed this post.

Yes, the government needs to prohibit and censor less and attack _real _crime.


----------



## unclem (Jul 31, 2010)

our goverment is run by 80yr old alcholics that have delirum tremons from all night drinking, they need 2 hands to hold a piece of paper so they dont shake so bad from withdrawl.


----------



## today (Aug 8, 2010)

never seen that before


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)




----------

